# CDT for baby



## dimer (Apr 8, 2016)

I have a one week old baby. This would be a good time to go ahead and give him his CDT right? and then it needs to be followed with a second dose in 3-4 weeks? is that correct? Im new to this so thanks for the help?)


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Most people that I know give the first shot around a month old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too young being 1 week old.

Yes, it is 1 or at 2 months old, follow up with a booster shot 21 to 28 days later.


----------



## dimer (Apr 8, 2016)

*thx*

great. thanks I will wait till one month at least!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

First CDT is usually done at dis budding. So yes, 1 week is just right. Then a month later. Can also use an 8 or 9 way instead.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too young to do any good with the CD&T vaccine. So if you have to disbud give tetanus anti-toxin injection instead.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Actually the CD/T at dis budding is to fight off tetanus (before dis budding / castration), not for _Clostridium perfringens_ type C and D. For protection from that for new born babies, you have to vaccinate the doe around 1 month left before kidding so she can pass the protection onto the babies in her colostrum. I personally like a to see it done at 6 weeks left and 3 weeks left. This is the same treatment you would give an animal that never has or is unknown to have been vaccinated.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have always done the CD&T as directed by my vet quite a few years ago. He was raised on a goat dairy so has more experience than most vets. He recommended CDT on our Nigerians -lcc at 4 weeks, 1 cc at 8 weeks -SQ. I think 1 week is far too young. 
I also have never worried about tetnus with disbudding because there is no bleeding wound - everything is cauterized. Never have had a problem. I guess we all do things a bit different but this has always worked for me.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Cauterized or not, its still a fresh open wound and the possibility is there. And a scab isnt protection enough. There is no directly open wound to start off when you wether a kid, but you still do it then as well if you havent already done it when dis budding. Been doing it for 20+ years this way. There is no side effect of doing young. So there is no "to young" to do it. But you are correct, we all do things our own ways that work for us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, we don't need to argue the point. What works for one, may not work for another breeder. If it works for you don't change it. I have my way, as others may have there ways. I give advice, experience and knowledge and just hope one does the right thing.

We may not all agree, but I think we agree to disagree at times. ;-)


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

wndngrvr said:


> I have always done the CD&T as directed by my vet quite a few years ago. He was raised on a goat dairy so has more experience than most vets. He recommended CDT on our Nigerians -lcc at 4 weeks, 1 cc at 8 weeks -SQ. I think 1 week is far too young.
> I also have never worried about tetnus with disbudding because there is no bleeding wound - everything is cauterized. Never have had a problem. I guess we all do things a bit different but this has always worked for me.


CDT always needs to be given at 2 ccs, no matter the size of the kid or age.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree with Pam. At 1 week old the kids immune system is not developed enough to process and benefit from the CDT vaccine. That protection comes from the passive immunity by giving it to the mother 1 month before kidding. At 1 month of age the kid can receive the vaccine and it's body can process it and create the proper future immunity to it. 

For immediate protection at the time of dehorning Tetanus Anti toxin needs to be given. That gives 7 days of active protection from Tetanus. Just because something has worked so far doesn't make it right. I have talked with multiple vets on the subject and the above statements are what all of them have said. And yes 1 of them raises goat himself.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Tetanus toxoid which is in cdt is designed for long term protection but requires the 2nd(booster) shot to be effective. Giving it at 1 week when the kid is dehorned does not give the kid immediate protection which it would need. The tetanus anti toxin does give the immediate ptotection. It isn't an opinion how they are designed and how they work. These are facts given by the drug companies and backed up by vets.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know a lot of people do as TDG does, gives the CDT vaccine at time of disbudding or banding. But this is the way I look at it, right or wrong I don't know just makes sense in my head  a vaccine is basically a small dose of that 'sickness' if you will. You are giving them tetanus or the cd part but not enough for them to actually get sick over it just enough that they build a immunity to it (that's how it was explained to be when I begged my doctor not to give me a dang tetanus shot) any ways so if you are going to band a animal let's say then you don't want to give them a small dose of tetanus you would want to give the antitoxin.
As for the actual question here lol I give CDT vaccine at 2 months old. I've seen so many different ages people do it at but I figure give the first shot at 2 months old, give the second 3-4 weeks later and they have a nice little immunity built for when I weak them at 3-4 months old which is stressful and could lower the immunity system. Again this is just all what makes sense to me


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

NWIndianaBoers I completely agree with your statement that just because it works, doesnt make it right. But if you follow the science it does work. And IMO works better then your single does of anti toxin. As I mentioned, we vaccinate the mothers at 6 and 3 weeks prior to kidding. A unknonwn or known un vaccinated animal should be done once then 21 days later for the proper (on the label) vaccination. Even though we know the animal has been vaccinated, we follow this for the best mother to kid transfer of antibodies from the mothers colostrum. This is your initial protection. By doing a CD/T on the kid at dis budding (first week), the kid will build its own antibodies over the next 3 weeks. Leaving a minimal time around the 10 day mark when the kids antibodies are possibly at their lowest. Then at the end of the 3 weeks (1 month oldish) you give your second CD/T (first booster). 2 shots, nearly full protection from the time its born.

This is assuming you vaccinate your does prior to kidding. Your method means you give the kids a shot every 7 to 21 days (depending upon the literature you read the anti toxin. Though from what I read it seems closer to the 7 days). But at some point you still need to give the kids a CD/T as well and still need to do the anti toxin after to keep protection up while the CD/T does its thing. Now, I will say, your method does allow for a more hands on and could over all be a better method, if followed correctly, to protect kids. But if like myself, you have 20, 40, 60 kids born every year, your method is not only expensive but time consuming. Time and money are typically in short supply doing the kidding season. So I appreciate your method, but I will stick to mine. If for no other reason then it works...


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

CDT 
:girl::thumb:


----------

